# Christmas came by UPS today!! Foamheart



## foamheart (Dec 18, 2014)

After making sausage the last 3 weeks, Last week LEM wore me down.

LEM #12 delivered today. So now I can start thawing all those butt cryo-pacs in the freezers.













LEM #12 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 18, 2014






Note the sexy shiny unblemished SS case......













LEM #12 001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 18, 2014






Aren't you glad I wore pants for the picture?













LEM #12 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 18, 2014






With a 3/4" chili and possibly andouille plate!

Now I am guessing I'll need to order the cleaning brush set.

Heaux Heaux Heaux....... Joyeux Noël à tous et une nouvelle année en toute sécurité!

</Quote Tim "The Toolman" Taylor>  Arrg Arrg Arrg Arrg Arrrrrggggg!


----------



## link (Dec 18, 2014)

That is nice, maybe we will see a video of it in action.

And yes, thank you for wearing pants!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks Link, you're welcome, and as soon as I find someone to help pick it up and move it......LOL


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2014)

That Pretty should be able to crank out a bunch of sausage.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 18, 2014)

Do not open till XMAS


----------



## themule69 (Dec 18, 2014)

Foam

That is a very nice grinder. Maybe one day I will move up. Un till then it is the el-cheapo electric for me. I see many years of ground products in your future.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 18, 2014)

Glad it arrived in time for "Christmas".

Congratulations Foamheart!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 18, 2014)

tropics said:


> That Pretty should be able to crank out a bunch of sausage.





BigTrain74 said:


> Do not open till XMAS





themule69 said:


> Foam
> 
> That is a very nice grinder. Maybe one day I will move up. Un till then it is the el-cheapo electric for me. I see many years of ground products in your future.
> 
> ...





azbohunter said:


> Glad it arrived in time for "Christmas".
> 
> Congratulations Foamheart!


Thanks guys

 LOL.. perfect timing! I have  freezers full of of sausage to use up first. Ahhhhhh.... but next time I make sausage or chili meat it'll do it with a smile!


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 19, 2014)

Wowzers.  Do the lights go dim when you turn that bad boy on?  B


----------



## roller (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice congrats !


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 19, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Wowzers. Do the lights go dim when you turn that bad boy on? B


Now that is funny...may have to wait till the Christmas lights are all down!


----------



## puffofsmoke (Dec 19, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> Now that is funny...may have to wait till the Christmas lights are all down!


I would have passed out in laughter had you said, "Nope. Had a dedicated circuit put in!"


----------



## foamheart (Dec 19, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Wowzers. Do the lights go dim when you turn that bad boy on? B


I told you, I had to have at least a #10, they don't make 3/4 plates for anything smaller and since LEM doesn't make a #10 electric it had to be #12. I wasn't going to get a electric grinder and still have to use the manual grinder to make chili. Besides, maybe some day my nephew will decide that grilling, smoking, and sausages are cool. I have a MES40 gen 1 in the garage with his name on it. The way he likes to eat, someday he's gonna want to figure out how its all dome. 

No, but I think I am going to have to get a helper to pick it up....LOL The UPS deliever guy, when I opened the door to sign the pad said, "Can I bring it in for you sir, its pretty heavy". Talk about feeling old!


Roller said:


> Nice congrats !


Thank you sir, you'll have to show me how to use it.


azbohunter said:


> Now that is funny...may have to wait till the Christmas lights are all down!


Don't encourage him! So did you trip the trigger on yours too?


----------



## red dog (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice grinder, amen to pants. I think there is something in the manual under safety about grinding without pants.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 19, 2014)

PuffOfSmoke said:


> I would have passed out in laughter had you said, "Nope. Had a dedicated circuit put in!"


LOl... I already have 4 dedicated 240 lines.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 19, 2014)

Red Dog said:


> Nice grinder, amen to pants. I think there is something in the manual under safety about grinding without pants.


Thanks..... I could insert a cute little remark here but I'll keep it PG-13. <chuckles>


----------



## gary s (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice grinder !   When the new wears off send it on over to my house.

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Dec 19, 2014)

gary s said:


> Nice grinder !   When the new wears off send it on over to my house.
> 
> Gary


Wait? The new wears off?

Thanks man.


----------



## 1finder (Dec 19, 2014)

Your in for a treat, the #12 lem grinder is a beast w/the big bite auger. The "new" hasn't worn off yet, don't think it ever will, 10# a minute. All I can do is smile every time I use it. Saves so much time...  
Heavy duty grinder = Heavy weight

Yeah, pants are a good thing!!  Thanks

Merry Christmas to you & Enjoy


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice grinder mate.....very jealous! I've been looking at the same unit...let us know how it goes!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 19, 2014)

1finder said:


> Your in for a treat, the #12 lem grinder is a beast w/the big bite auger. The "new" hasn't worn off yet, don't think it ever will, 10# a minute. All I can do is smile every time I use it. Saves so much time...
> Heavy duty grinder = Heavy weight
> 
> Yeah, pants are a good thing!! Thanks
> ...


I sure hope so. I am going to get a membership to the local gym so I can bulk up and lift it....LOL Its a monster!


Dingo007 said:


> Nice grinder mate.....very jealous! I've been looking at the same unit...let us know how it goes!


The only reason I got the #12 as I said above, the #10/12 is the smallest grinder that can use the 3/4 plate. Thats the one we always use to grind chili meat, and now I am thinking maybe it might work for andouille. Cutting up those butts does take a load of time.

I was thinking maybe I'll just grind up the butts bone and all now......ROFLMAO. I just bought ground chuck today also for hamburgers. <heel of right hand to forehead> Doh!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2014)

Man you gonna start supplying the whole forum with ground meat? McDonald's got you under contract? Is Adam supplying you with whole cows daily? 

Looks like a great piece of equipment!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 19, 2014)

That meat ain't gonna be out long enough to get warm! I will actually be able to do a double grind for a change, maybe some bologna or Mortadella! Make my own meats for a Muffuletta? Oh yeah!

Thanks DS, I think it might stay around awhile. I may have to start raising hogs again. LOL


----------



## bamafan (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice score Foam. My wife was ready to shoot me last year when I got mine.But after seeing me grind 40 pounds of Venison in 20 minutes she saw the light. Love mine. If you regrind with the fine plate it can take a little while but it'll get  it done. You be surprised how fast the course plate eats it up. looking forward to the Qview


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 20, 2014)

Guess I was not as good as you this year. Santa did not bring me an early gift like that. 

Great looking toy and yes thank you for wearing pants...


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 20, 2014)

Congratulations! Your gonna love it. Double grinding with it will be a treat instead of a treatment. I'm glad you had your pants on when you took the picture.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2014)

BAMAFAN said:


> Nice score Foam. My wife was ready to shoot me last year when I got mine.But after seeing me grind 40 pounds of Venison in 20 minutes she saw the light. Love mine. If you regrind with the fine plate it can take a little while but it'll get  it done. You be surprised how fast the course plate eats it up. looking forward to the Qview


Thanks... I am looking forward to it. Did you get the foot pedal? I may not know better but I really didn't see the need.


jarjarchef said:


> Guess I was not as good as you this year. Santa did not bring me an early gift like that.
> 
> Great looking toy and yes thank you for wearing pants...


LOL..... after I posted it, I noticed the reflection. Thats probaly what it is, you are expecting Santa before Christmas. Before and after Christmas UPS is the best bet.


Woodcutter said:


> Congratulations! Your gonna love it. Double grinding with it will be a treat instead of a treatment. I'm glad you had your pants on when you took the picture.


I know I will after the old hand crank. I am so looking forward to running out of sausage now. LOL


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> After making sausage the last 3 weeks, Last week LEM wore me down.
> 
> LEM #12 delivered today. So now I can start thawing all those butt cryo-pacs in the freezers.
> 
> ...




LOOK OUT, the world will never be the same!  :sausage:    :biggrin:

Foams gonna be grinding anything he can get his hands on....  Lol

Congrats on the new toy Foam !  That'll be a great addition to the Q arsenal !

:beercheer:


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2014)

I think I still have an old 289 CU crate engine in the garage, maybe I'll hook 'em up.

No more deboning required! ROFLMAO!


----------



## gary s (Dec 20, 2014)

Have you ground up everything in sight ?   No critter will ever be safe.    

I was in a Craw-fish mood    whipped up some Etouffee  for supper.  

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Dec 20, 2014)

Mmmmm.... ettouffee! Nope, had smoked pork.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174467/pork-rib-roast-foamheart


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> > LOOK OUT, the world will never be the same! :sausage: :biggrin:
> >
> >
> > Foams gonna be grinding anything he can get his hands on.... Lol
> ...



:th_HaHa7_ani:


----------



## bamafan (Dec 21, 2014)

I did get the foot pedal and I really use it a lot. Pretty handy if your by yourself.


----------



## bear55 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice, when can I visit?


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2014)

BAMAFAN said:


> I did get the foot pedal and I really use it a lot. Pretty handy if your by yourself.


Hmmmmm...... Do you stuff with yours also?  I was thinking turn it on grind the meat turn it off. But I am also thinking about the brush set but as big as the throat is on this thing I believe I could use a toilet brush? AND since the bearing are SS and sealed, why would I need any spray lub? I mean I have some already for the stuffer, but I am wondering about the grinder.


Bear55 said:


> Nice, when can I visit?


Whenever you're ready. You should probably wait for Shoneyboy to finish his walk in foirst so you'll have a place to store that ground meat.


----------



## bamafan (Dec 21, 2014)

The only thing I've stuffed with it was the one pound ground meat bags, and I probably will not do that again. I'll grind and then use my stuffer. I just like having both hands free to pile meat in and the loading tray only holds so much. The fine grind takes awhile. Just take a little to to the meat pushed down the throat.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2014)

BAMAFAN said:


> The only thing I've stuffed with it was the one pound ground meat bags, and I probably will not do that again. I'll grind and then use my stuffer. I just like having both hands free to pile meat in and the loading tray only holds so much. The fine grind takes awhile. Just take a little to to the meat pushed down the throat.


Thanks..... Yeah I was expecting to do the same, but I am most diffinately excited about a garlic bologna recipe I have......... Should I just go ahead and order one bag of every size casing just to cover my butt? LOL

Its really hard to not just start grinding everything in sight.....


----------



## foamheart (Dec 25, 2014)

Ok, so its now Christmas and I don't know exactly what to say here. I obviously was predigious in my acessment of how good I was this last year when I buy the grinder for me. So this morning I jump outta bed and run to the Christmas tree to seee if Santa Claus had left me something and low and behold I had impressed him!

This was under the tree this Morning, really sorta sad.













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 25, 2014






You'll note that it is at least a matching set and with some fancy wringer action on it, maybe its turbo charged.

Oh well I guess I'll just have to work harder next year. Now you see why I have to buy my own Christmas presents?

I hope you all have a really exceptional Christmas Day, Me? Well I have a new grinder and my butcher called, there is a special Foamheart discount on Pork butts and beef briskets. LOL...........

Merry Christmas.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 25, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Ok, so its now Christmas and I don't know exactly what to say here. I obviously was predigious in my acessment of how good I was this last year when I buy the grinder for me. So this morning I jump outta bed and run to the Christmas tree to seee if Santa Claus had left me something and low and behold I had impressed him!
> 
> This was under the tree this Morning, really sorta sad.
> 
> ...


There was a time in my life that I worked on of those pretty good! Merry Christmas Kev. You and that lady butcher are getting along pretty well.... b


----------



## foamheart (Dec 26, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> There was a time in my life that I worked on of those pretty good! Merry Christmas Kev. You and that lady butcher are getting along pretty well.... b


But back then I seem to remember it being less effort. Maybe the mops weigh more now or they are less aerodynamical. I bet you didn't have that fancy wringer, I am thinking that when the old stuff works why change it?


----------



## foamheart (Dec 29, 2014)

OK, Can you believe Its ben nearly 2 weeks and I finially ground somthing up today? 

I boned out 2 butts, Terrible butts no wonder they were on sale. In the past I have spent one evening boning then grinding with the old 4th generation Enterprize manual grinder. Normally Grind tonight, stuff tomorrow, and smoke the next day, and on the 4th day he rested and said all was good.

OMG This is totally unbelieveable! It took twice as long to clean the grinder than it took to grind the meat!!

Big chunks, No Problem!, warm meat, No Problem! It could be true love!!













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 29, 2014






Look how big those chucks are! The feeder tray holds a WHOLE butt at a ttime!













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 29, 2014






 Not once, NOT ONCE, did I need the meat stomper! Just drop it in and this unit doesn't even go grrrrrrr...... while grinding! Even I went Grrrrrr during grinding. LOL

The bad news, I outsmarted myself. Some of you know I bought the 12 so I could use a 3/4" plate. I already have a 3/4" plate because thats what we have always used for chili meat (I did mention the 4th generation manual #12). Well a #12 is supposed to work on a #12, the old plate is thiner but has the proper alignment hole. When you look the center shaft pivot hole appears to be the same. Actually is like 1/100,000th of an inch off!

Options:

1.  Easiest would be to just buy an LEM #12 3/4" plate. They don't offer them.

2. I could go on line and find that my old Enterprize is now a Lehman's which no longer offers the #12 3/4" plate.

3. I could go online and try buying a #12 3/4" no name plate and hope it will fit my #12.

4. Find a local machine shop and try bribery with andouille.

Its either #3 or #4.

BTW LEM's largest plate is a 1/2"













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 29, 2014






And the apparent difference in the center bore size...............its an optical illusion. You can't see a difference when stacked.

I love this grinder...... now to make it mine!


----------



## gary s (Dec 29, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> OK, Can you believe Its ben nearly 2 weeks and I finially ground somthing up today?
> 
> I boned out 2 butts, Terrible butts no wonder they were on sale. In the past I have spent one evening boning then grinding with the old 4th generation Enterprize manual grinder. Normally Grind tonight, stuff tomorrow, and smoke the next day, and on the 4th day he rested and said all was good.
> 
> ...


That's because you ground up everything in the house !!

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Dec 29, 2014)

gary s said:


> That's because you ground up everything in the house !!
> 
> Gary


LOL. My sister brought me a 60.00 brisket that was on sale tonight. She said, "Seriously? Chili meat?" ROFLMAO!!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah... I remember when I got my commercial grade grinder................lol........


----------



## foamheart (Jan 8, 2015)

OK, I am a happy camper!! I want to just buy meat and grind it! LOL

This is the "Large plate" that came with my new #12 from LEM. I guess some would call that large, but I lived in Texas!













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 8, 2015






This is what I have used all my life on the old Enterprize handcrank I , my Dad, his Dad, and his Dad's Dad used.

Better than LEM's, but....... did I mention I had lived in West Texas!













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 8, 2015






AND Now..... with the andouille I have been hand cutting cause its how I remember it being done, I heard of this new Large plate, no, not a kidney plate but a grinder plate. Now thats a Texas sized plate! I think it will hold 5 each 12 guage shells at a time.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jan 8, 2015






You should see this baby shoot out chili meat, I can't wait to try it on andouille!!! OMG what a great grinder I have....<Chuckles> What a country to have a huge big plate like this!!


----------



## timberjet (Jan 8, 2015)

Hahahahaha.... Having fun kevin? lol


----------



## gary s (Jan 8, 2015)

That last one looks like a big grind

Gary


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 8, 2015)

[quote name="Foamheart" ]...the #10/12 is the smallest grinder that can use the 3/4 plate. [/quote]


Yep, that's why I have that size grinder.





=Martin=


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 8, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> OK, Can you believe Its ben nearly 2 weeks and I finially ground somthing up today?
> 
> I boned out 2 butts, Terrible butts no wonder they were on sale. In the past I have spent one evening boning then grinding with the old 4th generation Enterprize manual grinder. Normally Grind tonight, stuff tomorrow, and smoke the next day, and on the 4th day he rested and said all was good.
> 
> ...



Yep, plates aren't always compatible.
You'll find that not only can the center hole be off, but sometimes the knives from one manufacturer won't fully cover the holes in a plate from another manufacturer.

I got my 3/4" plates from the SausageMaker.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 8, 2015)

Where's the meatball plate? I want to see that thing spitting out perfect sized meatballs!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 8, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Hahahahaha.... Having fun kevin? lol


Are you kidding....... Pop said i was going to either need to start back raising livestock or ask a butcher to contract me just to grind.....LOL


gary s said:


> That last one looks like a big grind
> 
> Gary


I have not made andouille with it yet, I am looking forward to it.


DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yep, that's why I have that size grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I bought a #12 instead of a #5 or #8, the 3/4" plate. But the extra benefits are I can now try garlic bologna! Thurnger ( I have to learn about fermenting first), but mostly its chili and andoille. So I bought what I needed. It sure spits out that ground meat without an effort!


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 10, 2015)

> AND Now..... with the andouille I have been hand cutting cause its how I remember it being done, I heard of this new Large plate, no, not a kidney plate but a grinder plate. Now thats a Texas sized plate! I think it will hold 5 each 12 guage shells at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the size of that thing.  Is that what you bought from that guy in Texas? You could drive a pickup through those holes.  Cant wait to see what the meat looks like after the first grind.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 10, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Where's the meatball plate? I want to see that thing spitting out perfect sized meatballs!!!!


I think its a special attachment comes with the auto mixer and the jerky attachment.

<chuckles>


----------



## foamheart (Jan 10, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Look at the size of that thing.  Is that what you bought from that guy in Texas? You could drive a pickup through those holes.  Cant wait to see what the meat looks like after the first grind.


Uhhh Uhh... Didn't I take pictures? I guess not, well next time I will. I was all excited in one minute all the meat in the reefer was ground and the motor never loaded down..>LOL


----------

